# What happened with potty training!!!?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

IT's nothing to do with snow or rain, she's a Golden, she loves wet mud. It just that she's still a baby. Take up your throw rugs and use a kitchen timer to keep track of how long it's been since she's been. Are you still going out with her? You need to make sure she has actually pottied when she goes outside. Just keep running a tight ship and give her some more time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would also consider that she might have a UTI, very common in female puppies. Worth checking out, especially if she is still having accidents after following the advice above.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We never let down our guard with Noah at that age. It might also have to do with all the service puppies I had come through my home during the 12 years I volunteered with a local service dog organization. 

We didn't puppy raise, but they wanted puppies and dogs to go home on weekend and during recipient camp, and always advised that we practice tethering - keeping puppies/dogs tethered to us at all times, so we could reduce accidents. 

In any case, I personally always considered an accident a failure on my part, not on the dog's part. Because if I was doing MY job (taking them out after every meal, nap and play session) and watching them for sniffing and circling behavior, then I wouldn't have accidents. 

It's easy to think "oh good - she knows to ring the bells now - I don't have to watch her so closely". Nope - you absolutely need to stay on top of her, don't let her out of your sight during this age. 

Noah had his last accident (again, MY fault for getting too confident) was at 6 months old at my parent's house for his first visit in their home (we live 8 hours away). 

He'll be a year old in a little under two weeks. All the time and effort put into him was well worth it. NOW, he rings his bell, and if we're sleeping will trot back to my side of the bed, make sure I'm stirring a bit, run back to the door, ring the bell, and if I don't say "I hear you buddy - here I come" will trot back to my side of the bed until I'm awake enough to register. For some reason, I'm very in tune to listening for the bells in my sleep - even though they are a room away.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Fourteen weeks is still very young. Even if she gets the idea, accidents happen - she's a baby! A general rule of thumb is that puppies can hold their bladder about an hour for each month of age. So a 2 month old puppy = 2 hours, a 3 month old puppy = 3 hours, etc. 

Abby was pretty solid at 16 weeks, but we still had the occasional accident for the next few months. I think her last real accident was at 8 months - it was night, she wasn't feeling well and she tried to wake us up, but we didn't make it to the door in time. So don't worry, she gets the idea, but knowing what to do and having the physical maturity to control her body and do it are two different things. 

I would also suggest checking in with the vet about a possible UTI...if she's only 14 weeks, you're probably still at the vet now and then for shots, etc. Definitely worth mentioning the accidents and having them check and make sure they're not due to an infection.


----------

